# TOTUGers



## Roy&Eira (Mar 9, 2014)

TOTUGers April 2014 meeting.

Hi Everyone,

Please let me know if you wish to be removed from our distribution list.

Our next meeting is a month away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday April 13, 2014
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

We need an MC and someone to provide refreshments and some red wine, Eira and I will bring some white wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – TBD
3:30 – TBD 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format date for our next meeting, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

 If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Mar 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see everyone!

Dori


----------



## Chrisky (Mar 16, 2014)

I would like to come and bring DH as well.  We are usually away until the middle of April, but this year we will be back so this meeting date is perfect.


----------



## gkuhrt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Looking forward to it*

My wife & I are planning to be there.  A couple of newbies hoping to learn lots!


----------



## Krystyna (Mar 21, 2014)

*TUG/Toronto Meeting*

Richard and I plan to be there ! Looking forward to seeing everyone...Roy/Eira we will bring wine. We had v good exchanges to Vancouver Is./Whistler & 2 in Az.  Looking forward to our exchanges to Hilton Coylumbridge (Scotland) and Barnsdale Country Club (England) end of Aug and Sept this year.

Krystyna and Richard, Simcoe, Ontario.


----------



## Roy&Eira (Mar 30, 2014)

*TOTUGers April 2014 meeting.*

Hi Everyone,



Our next meeting is two weeks away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday April 13, 2014
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

We need an MC. We have some red wine from Krystyna and Richard. Eira and I will bring some white wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – TBD
3:30 – TBD 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format date for our next meeting, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

 If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## aptiva (Apr 9, 2014)

We plan to be there Sunday..
Marie & Joe


----------



## CSB (Apr 10, 2014)

Yoram, Susie and I will be unable to attend. Have a great meeting and see you all at the next one.


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Cindy,

I seem to have lost your name and e-mail address from our distribution list.

If you wish to continue to receive our e-mails please let us have an up-to-date e-mail address for you via Canada-rep@tug2.com .   

Roy & Eira


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 12, 2014)

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## MoiAl (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry Moira and I can't make it. Have a great afternoon.


----------



## Dori (Apr 12, 2014)

A family function has come up and we won't be there for the meeting.  

Hugs to you all!

Dori


----------



## mcsteve (Apr 12, 2014)

*What is the group?*

My wife and are just recently became owners of TS and thus have just recently found this forum.  Perhaps I haven't read enough posts yet but I am wondering what is the purpose of the TO group?

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi,

Our group meets twice a year to give timeshare owners an opportunity to meet others and share information and experiences.

We have been meeting since 2002 and usually have 20 to 30 people at our meetings.

Roy & Eira


----------



## keith (Apr 13, 2014)

*TUG TO meeting*

Sorry, I won't be able to make it today. Driving son back to Western. Enjoy the meeting and see you next time!


----------



## mcsteve (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying Roy & Eira.  Perhaps we will join the next gathering.  Who should we contact to let them know we are interested?

Stephen


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 18, 2014)

*TOTUGers April 2014 meeting notes.*

Our April 13 meeting as held at East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, 
from 2:00 to 4:30 pm

Attending:-
Erma & Vern Carter 		Joe & Marie Chenew	
Basil Dias 			Dorothy Evans
Julie & John Kousik		Roy & Eira Martin	
Dave & Donna Rankine 	Eileen Strong		
Krystyna & Richard Tanner	Cathy & Gary Kuhrt	
Chris Hope			Donna & Dave Ronkine
Karen Klob

Notes ;-	
Roy Martin managed the meeting. We have some red wine from Krystyna and Richard. Eira and Roy provided some white wine and other refreshments.

Dial an exchange provided some pens, note pads and promotional material for each of the participants and a door prize of a fee exchange that was won by Roy & Eira.

The meeting started with a 30 minute mingle.
The participants introduced themselves providing information on resorts and weeks owned, recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.
Vern Carter talked to some slides about a Time Share fraud scheme from Mexico that he had recently experienced. Vern provided a description of the communications and documents that he had received from an organization that claimed that they were recovering funds for people who had been defrauded be timeshare sales in Mexico. The result was another fraud scheme designed to get  a fee for services.
After a break for refreshments we had a discussion on “Selling/getting rid of unneeded time-shares” None of the participants had any success to share other than Roy and Eira who had successfully returned two unwanted unit weeks to resorts in the past.  A couple of participants had unit weeks at resort that they were interested in selling. 
After some more discussion and a question and answer session the meeting ended at 4:30 pm.	
Our Next meeting will be in early November 2014.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 20, 2014)

How about having it half way between Toronto and Buffalo.  Quite a few Tuggers in the Buffalo area!


----------



## torontobuyer (May 10, 2014)

*sorry i missed this......*

Anyone looking to pass along their Ontario timeshare, please contact us.


----------

